# Europe - Winter Tyre Requirements



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

During my recent search for winter tyres I came across this sheet showing the requirements throughout Europe.

http://www.ukecc.net/read_write/file/winter_tyres_ECCs_january2011.pdf


----------

